# Flies...



## gnarbrah (Jun 8, 2014)

So I have a theory that flies know what charcoal smells like. Every time I can remember going to a cookout at a park and now that I run the smoker every weekend on the porch I'm convinced. I never have flies until I load the smoker. Within minutes they are everywhere long before I bring out any food - even on the first smoke when there was no delicious residue!

Anyone else agree or disagree with this?


----------



## jbili (Jun 8, 2014)

Do what I do     preload the smoker with charcoal then put the cover on to keep the rain out

Maybe that will help

But to answer the question no I haven't noticed the flies, next time I'll keep an eye open and report back


----------



## venture (Jun 8, 2014)

I live in a small town in an ag area.

Flies in warm weather are normal.

My neighbors love it when I smoke in the summer.

I think I draw every fly in the dam county!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 8, 2014)

I know they like propane.
We had a propane leak under our cabin and I had to craw underneath in a tight area to repair it.
I found the leak in a copper pipe that was buried under leaves... flies were swarming around the leak


----------



## foamheart (Jun 8, 2014)

They always show up when smoking, almost as bad as around a campfire.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 9, 2014)

Doesn't matter if I'm using the gas grill, the Weber Kettle, or the WSM, they show up.   The only time we end up with flies in the house is when I'm cooking out back, coming and going through the slider.  Never see them otherwise.

I hear then know where the best BBQ'ers live.  Take it as a compliment!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 9, 2014)

We'll around these parts we don't complain to much about the flies. It's the Skeeters,wasps, and yellow jackets we don't like! To take care of the stinger bugs a we have several glass traps hanging. The skeeters aren't too bad in our part of town so it's just swatters! 

You canals some cheap bug traps with the water and soda bottles. Cut top off, invert and stick in the bottom. Add sugar water or beer or meat solution. Place around where your at but not too close.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 9, 2014)

Skeeters? Hey we can pistols in the swamps to shot 'em. few years back the Dept of Interior, Federal Game Wardens came down trying to figure out what to do about them.

Nooooo....... not cause of the Nile virus, but 'cause the skeeters was rapin the ducks down on the coast!

I have never had anything help with mosquitos except exposure. The more you are outside the less that they bite you. Soon as the sun goes down..... all's fair! Black clouds roll out the swamps.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> They always show up when smoking, almost as bad as around a campfire.


Yeah same with my neighbor!


----------

